# Atv



## AEFISHING (Apr 25, 2004)

Hi,

I was wondering if someone could recommend a good ATV for the hills of Kentucky. Any good dealers around Dayton or Cincinnati?

Thanks


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

A lot of companies make solid performing quads....I personally will only ride a Polaris because of the great experience I have had with them.....they did a report on ATV's and voted the polaris sportsman 550xp the best buy for the dollar amount. You need to sit on a few different ones and see which one feels right for you. My vote is definitely for a PoPo


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I got a great deal about on an older (96) Yamaha Big Bear a few years ago. I think I've hed it 9 years That thing is great. It starts easy and pulls strong. Sure it has a few battle scars but if it weren't for the cosmetics, you'd never guess it was 16 years old.
A buddy of mine has a 9 year old Yamaha 400. He loves it. (I bought his used 96). 
Both of these machines have been used but not abused.

They are all great ATV's when they are new but these (2 Yamahas) have lasted. I've know guys who have had good luck with Hondas too.


----------



## johnrude (Mar 29, 2009)

HONDA the one and only !


----------



## AEFISHING (Apr 25, 2004)

Actually a friend of mine is looking for something like a bad boy buggy with side by side seating. Does Polaris make a good side by side seat ATV?


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

johnrude said:


> HONDA the one and only !


Not really


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

love my polaris sportsman 700 .....had it for 6 years now with absolutely no trouble..... but replacing the battery....and it has done everything I have needed on my property  ....I work it pretty good getting things up and down the hill....including my lazy butt also use it to plow the snow on our street along with a lot of neighbors driveways and cabin too


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

crappiedude said:


> Not really


Couldn't agree more. Honda utility quads are outdated. The ES (electronic shift) is junk and they still make straight axle  Can-Am and Polaris rule the 4x4 utility markets (Sportsmans and Outlanders) and 4x4 sport market (Renegade 800 and 1000). A friend of mine has the 1000 and it's not even fun to ride, it's scary fast! I ride a KTM 525 sport quad and the 1000 is wicked. 

As far as side x sides, you also cannot go wrong with a Yamaha Rhino Sport or the Polaris Ranger. Both are 4x4 strong and very capable machines. If you're looking for fun rather than utility, go with the Polaris Rzr or Arctic Cat Wildcat 1000.


----------



## CaptJoe (Jan 20, 2009)

Brand is something that you will have to find for yourself. Everyone has reasons why they choose one over the other. I think what matters is you get out and ride on the best you can afford. Here are a few pics of my quads and some of the KY trails I ride on. I've never purchased a new quad and I have learned alot about working on them because of it. Just for the record I am a Yamaha man myself but I like the Polaris and Honda lines as well. Good luck.


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

The straight rear axels are much better that the latter. They hold to the hills better even when you are on an angle. dual suspention is a smoother ride but that is it..IMO.... The old grizzly that had the straight axel IMO was a very very good quad.. Hond makes very nice quads Polais makes a nice one. If I was you I would get a yamaha Kodiak the gauges sit low so if you flip it you will not have to spend a couple hundred on new computer gauge.(un-like honda) They are smaller than most polaris and the grizzly's but is plenty big enough to ride double. It also allows you to ride on tight trails..Did I say it has plenty of power? It has it.. I don't own one but a friend does and I ride it when ever.. I have riden most of the 4x4 on the market. I am an Ex quad Moto-crosser that now rides a lot of trail so My 4x4 has to have a certain ability to ride fast but have good suspention. I have riden the black mt.'s (KY) wind rock(KY) and brimstone(TN) livingston(Ky) Snow Mob. trails in Mich and I ride a lot in Ohio My friend came on all the trips with his Kodiak. Other quads were there but the kadiak IMO bid great. Not to mention all the deer that has been hauled out with it.......

Again look at the Yam. Kodiak..

As for side by sides Polaris has the best one.. Can-am has a great one also but can be pricey...


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

The straight axle ATV is the exact opposite. They lose traction while on uneven ground, especially while going up steep hills. Full independent suspension keeps all 4 wheels in touch with the ground at all times. This is why all major ATV manufactures are now making IRS standard on 4wd machines. Even Honda, it just took them forever 

I grew up racing pro-am MX throughout the NE United States, but on dirt bikes. I made the switch once I became more of a recreational rider. I now own a Polaris Outlaw that comes with the KTM 525cc RFS race motor. It's pushing around 55 horsepower and has full independent suspension on a sport quad. It hooks up like you wouldn't believe! Here's some pics of our ATV adventures. The first says volumes about Polaris. You can BURY them, as my Dad is doing here. My fiance also loves the Sportsman XP because of the power steering!


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

I do not disagree with what you are saying. But I am talking about of cambered hills & independent sag's. Some have bars to keep them from saging to much but IMO I prefer striaght axel's. Most of my friends will agree also.. Combineding just 4 of my friend we have over 100 years of exp riding Quad's... I stated that the ride is smoother on trails but we dont always ride on the perfect trails.. The straight axel will hold the hill side a little better than independent... I know now there are some that you can adjust the stiffness of the independent rearends.. But that's just the way it is... The new quads are built like weak little toy's also.. kind of like the new trucks that are out there... 

My 94' banshee tirerods are tough the tirerod ends would brake before the rod would bend that is not the case anymore... A friend of mine had the yzf450 the rods would bend if he hit a stump.. It is just sad


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

wildman said:


> My 94' banshee tirerods are tough the tirerod ends would brake before the rod would bend that is not the case anymore... A friend of mine had the yzf450 the rods would bend if he hit a stump.. It is just sad


I definitely agree there! They are trying to make things as cheap as possible. I have bought a lot of aftermarket products from companies like Lone Star and Rath Racing that are built to handle the punishment of riding a sport quad hard. The Outlaw has a different rear sway bar that is fully adjustable. I have mine tight, so it hits corners like a straight axle but gives a lot of traction through the crap. Here is a pic of the rear end


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

I have atv specalist A-arms durablue axle leager swingarm and stem... On my Banshee.. I have a LRD 4 mill stroker motor with toomy t4 pipes a cool head with boysee power reeds... If I new how to post pic's I would.. It is almost 20 years old.. It seems like yesterday that I got her... and I have a lot less money than I use to because of her... I say her because she is just like a woman. She took all my money! LOL 

I have watched the quad craze take off over the last 20 years and I have watched the quality of product go down hill. Sure they have come out with better tech stuff but what they are made of has all but gone down hill...

I do like the side by side that have come out but still question there build...


If you look in my pic's I have a pic of my Banshee...


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

That Banshee has to rip. The Toomy pipes sound insane, I can only imagine with the stoker. Banshees and the old 250R are still some of my favorite quads to ride. The powerband on the two strokes never gets old! 

I live near Concord Motorsports off Rt.44 and they ALWAYS have RZRs in the back they are working on. People drive them like they stole them. I wouldn't bury my ATV over the pipes and airbox in mud then get mad when something fails. The one that really impresses me is the Arctic Cat Wildcat. Around 44 seconds in this guy just launches this.


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

I just sold my 88' 250R to a friend of mine about 4 months ago.. It was mostly stock Boyssy power reeds and a FMF fatty pipe and a set of Nerf bars...I still regret it.... But I did sell it to a friend so I could always get it back or ride it..

The banshee pic is in my pics on this site.. If you want to check it out...


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

You mentioned the side by sides, is not the bad boy buggy an electric? I don't think I'd want by side by side running out of juice in the woods we ride. How long does the charge last and does that count on a heavy load and running up hills? I had a 03 yamaha 400 big bear and rode it hard until 2010. I treaded in with 2200 miles on a 10 500 Polaris Sportsman because I could get it at dearlers invoice. I really liked it except for the AWD. 4x4 does not just turn on it waits until the rear tires spin, otherwise its still in 2 wheel drive. However I traded it in on a 12 Polaris 800 HD LE. Got it on 6/29 and with 140miles it was on its roof 7/4 wheels in the air. In my defense My passenger was 350lbs and I made a semi-hard 10mph left turn, Just be careful.


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

I have heard some really good things about the bad boy buggies. They are a specific vehicle for hunting purposes. You can use it for recreation, but they are built to be silent and leave no fumes or scent whatsoever. They are VERY heavy with their battery stores, but they are sweet machines for hunters.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Seems like there is quite a few avid riders on here!! I think we need an OGF ATV Gathering!! Thatd be awesome....down in wayne or something....would be a good time!!! I always love riding...weather its mud...water....or just trails!! Not much of a hillclimber with a big utility but i'll giv'er'a'shot! LoL!


----------



## Bobst03 (Oct 15, 2011)

The new bad boy buggies have a switch that change your power from electric to gas...They are pretty expensive. I got a buddy that works for a golf course that is building one out of an old yamaha golfcart. He thinks hes only going to have about 3K invested when he gets it done. If it works out, Im gonna put him on my payroll.


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Here's some pics from riding yesterday. We made a 35 ft double jump at my uncle's place. It's a blast!


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Thats awesome!! You got to ride and I recieved terrible news about mine haha....We rode down at clearfork a couple weeks ago....I rode mine a lil too hard.....well anyway when i got back i put her in for the night...tuesday morning on my day off I took her to get washed....throttle cable was sticking.....looked down at my pullcord...it was soaked and covered in mud....pulled it out....wont go back in....CRAP....full of nastyness....took it to my local dealer....had them change all my fluids....guy calls me from there.....$650 to do it!!!! I told them my wife will drop an ovary when she hears that!!! I also took my daughters 07 polaris predator 50cc....just bought it...wanted them too do a once over on it to make sure everything is tight and right......$250!!!!! I couldnt believe it....literally the last time I will ever do service there.....now my wife has a bad taste in her mouth about riding and will everytime I go somewhere....I need to ride soon.


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

It's really hit or miss with dealers. They either have enough business to where they give people fair pricing so they come back, or they try to take advantage of anyone who walks through the door. $250 is steep for a tune up on a small machine like that! But they are just like boats, constantly costing money. But you are an awesome Dad for even buying the little one an ATV. I know I have tons of memories from my childhood riding.


----------



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

AEFISHING said:


> Actually a friend of mine is looking for something like a bad boy buggy with side by side seating. Does Polaris make a good side by side seat ATV?


The razr or whatever by polaris is a good side by side.. Quick, manueverable, easy to find all the after market goodies.. An exes dad had one and man some of the things we got into with that and never once did it let us down..im talking water and mud just below our chest and still chugging along like a champ!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Thanks Muskie! Just finally got my Sportsman and my Daughter's Predator back from the shop yesterday! Her bday party is tomorrow so she will finally get her surprise tomorrow and I can FINALLY see her expression. I truly cannot wait! 

On another note a big group of us is going down to wayne on friday the 21st to sunday the 23rd if anyone else is interested in going. We are staying at a local campground that has a connected trailhead too wayne!


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Well Sunday went great! All the kids had fun at her birthday party and renting the bouncy house thing with a slide was the best idea in history. All the kids stayed in that thing practically the entire time and had a ball!!! I had Anabelles Predator hidden behind the pole barn so when she was opening up the gifts at the very end I went around the barn and rode it around to the front enterance and boy did she light up when she heard me honking the horn pulling it around!!! She loves it and I was extremely surprised how comfortable and great shes been doing on it.....definitely a Happy Dad!!!


----------



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

Sounds like you put a smile from ear to ear on that little girl! way to go dad! and great choice with the child's predator...pink but with attitude lol... And hope u have a blast at Wayne....i sold my quad last fall...and boy do i miss it. 
Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Thanks!!! On a side note....spoke to an officer at the wayne national building....she mentioned to me to warn anyone who is going down there too ride....the past 3 weeks people have been breaking into vehicles and trailers while people are out riding the trails....they're doing so during the middle of the day.....been hitting almost every parking lot!! Be advised guys!!!


----------



## alumcreeker (Nov 14, 2008)

If your going to do an OGF ride why not ride somewhere fun like perry I know id be game also honda or can am would never own anything else

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Scum Frog that is awesome! Nothing like seeing little ones having a ball on the toys!


----------

